# Ur-quattro's potential



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

How much power can the stock drivetrain of a ur-quattro handle? And being that the tech is very old, is it even worth investing to race against cars such as a GT-R. These are serious questions...

I found this gem through a fellow on vortex and i'm interested. It's a 1983 us spec.


----------



## boosten s4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there is this ur quattro for sale if so how much and where is it located, and if possible send more pictures to me at 973 277-9520 thanks.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

It's mine. It has 42K odo, it's a 1983.... looking to get $6K obo. It has been sitting for a verrrrryy long time (close to ten years). Good thing is, there is no rust to be worried about, and factory interior is in very good condition. Everything is original and motor and car just needs all the fluids changed; maybe all the gaskets as well. I bought it and kinda regret it cause I don't have the time to tinker with it as much as I'd love to.


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a rusty hole in the fender?
I'd say you have rust to worry about.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

mixtery said:


> Is that a rusty hole in the fender?
> I'd say you have rust to worry about.


yes it is.. However, i've checked all the major spots and it looks like there isn't any except for on that fender where it's damaged.


----------



## boosten s4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there are you still selling and if so were are you located thanks.


----------



## boosten s4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there is this ur quattro still for sale, where are you located. :wave:


----------



## boosten s4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Still for sale let me know text me at 1'973-277-9520 thanks.


----------

